# Fog light HID question.



## Flamario (Oct 10, 2011)

I've been jumping from forum to forum trying to figure something out.. do the fogs on our GTO's require a ballast to work? 

Reason i'm asking is because I've seen people saying its just a simple change of the bulb.. others i've seen with ballast.


I'm looking at 5000k 35w H10.


THANKS! :cheers


----------



## OmikronPhi (Jul 24, 2009)

IF you have ANY HID set-up the bulbs WILL require a ballast to work...also go with 3000K for the fogs (the yellow will cut through the fog more efficiently than white will-or more appropriately, the yellow light will be less difracted by the droplets of water)


----------

